# Mac Air Book



## pankajkansal (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi,

I have just got a Mac Air book. I am having a problem, the icons(battery indicator, bluetooth indicator, wifi indicator) at the top right keeps blinking. Please advice how to rectify this?

Pankaj


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I have never seen them blink before, so I have no idea why they would be. Does everything else work fine? If so, I'd be taking it back to an Apple store and show them.


----------



## pankajkansal (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks, everything is working fine...will go & show it at the store..


----------

